# Nevões na Europa - Outono 2010



## Pek (30 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

*Espanha*


Rio Duero/Douro hoje nos arredores de Soria








 Norte de Navarra, ontem (fotos de *Langarra*, www.meteored.com):













Cordillera Cantábrica anteontem

 - Pico Torres (foto de *berto2f*, www.foropicos.net)







 - Lindas panorámicas (fotos de *Borja*, www.foropicos.net)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

*Neve Europa Outono e Inverno 2010/2011*

*Reino Unido*































*Alemanha*































http://www.canada.com/news/world/story.html?id=3905767


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

*França*


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

*Alemanha*



*Floresta negra*




































(c) http://maleckwetter.de/









*Erzgebirge*


























(c) Inês




*Floresta Negra*






















(c) Michael Arndt



























(c)Schumacher


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

Escócia


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Espanha

 Asturias (dia 29. *amable*, www.foropicos.net)







 Provincia de León (dia 27. *pembes*, www.foropicos.net)












 Provincia de Huesca (dia 28 *J.Blas*, www.foropicos.net)












 Navarra 

- Dia 27. *Asier*, www.climaynievepirineos.com












 - Dia 29. *langarra*, www.meteored.com


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

Pek disse:


> Espanha
> 
> Asturias (dia 29. *amable*, www.foropicos.net)



Todas as fotos estão espectaculares, mas esta é reveladora da quantidade de neve que já caiu neste início de temporada.


----------



## jPdF (1 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

Vince disse:


> (c)Schumacher


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

Soria (dia 27. *tioedu*, www.meteored.com)


----------



## Pisfip (1 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Sem duvida excelentes registos! Um continente pintado de branco! 
E venham mais...


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Já as vi (uma a uma) três vezes e não me canso.... ESPECTACULARES!!!


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

São umas fotos de ver e chorar por mais


----------



## Liliana15 (2 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

*Belas fotos pessoal
*
Ainda bem que nasci em Portugal

Deve ser difícil viver com tanta neve...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

Bem... E ainda estamos no inicio de Dezembro... Mas tudo bem!! Adoro isto!!! Venham muitos mais nevões!!!

Grandes fotos, e que demostram bem ja as espessas camadas de neve que se acumulam...


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Renclusa (Huesca), agora mesmo. O refúgio quase coberto...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Uma fotogaleria brutal com fotos de todo o mundo, mas em particular da Europa.

Fotogaleria


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

Arredores da cidade de Burgos, hoje. Mínima -9,8 ºC; Máxima diurna -2,4 ºC

 Foto de *buguel*, http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...lla+y+leon+diciembre+de+2010-t126726.540.html


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 00:33)

Palencia (2-3 dezembro. Fotos de *FerPal*, http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...tida+de+blanco+23diciembre2010-t126988.0.html)






 - Rio Carrión gelado







 Pamplona (3 dezembro. Foto de *danielrojillo223* http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...eve/pamplona+vestida+de+blanco-t126976.0.html)







 Burgos. Nevada pequena, mas linda (3 dezembro. Fotos de *burgati*, http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...an+andres+la+nieve+en+los+pies-t126965.0.html)


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma fotogaleria brutal com fotos de todo o mundo, mas em particular da Europa.
> 
> Fotogaleria



Que fotos tao belas!!


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2010 às 01:24)

Na vizinha Espanha:




http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/r...ciembre/?PHPSESSID=9k33s9l3tk07cqh009thse21p3


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Navarra hoje. Fotos de *Ukerdi* http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...agua+navarra+34+diciembre+2010-t127013.0.html
















 - Estaçao da AEMET com a pértiga. 130 cm de espessura de neve


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Fiquei sem palavras, Pek!


----------



## Teles (4 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Mais umas fotos dos nossos vizinhos 




http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/reportajes-meteorolgicos/postales-navidennnnnnnas/


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

Em Urbión (2.228 m), pico emblemático de Soria-Burgos-La Rioja 




http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/r...228-m-niebla-cencellad-hielo-pero-poca-nieve/


----------



## GARFEL (21 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Teles disse:


> Na vizinha Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desculpem lá mas esta foto.....ADOREI


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2010 às 23:58)

GARFEL disse:


> Desculpem lá mas esta foto.....ADOREI



Duas das coisas mais belas unidas ehehe  foto brutal


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

16 de Dezembro, na Itália:




Entretanto já há quebra-gelos a serem utilizados no congelado rio Danúbio.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Gerofil disse:


> 16 de Dezembro, na Itália:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koKGHnXAWvk
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (22 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

Teles disse:


> Na vizinha Espanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim realmente esta foto é a melhor de todas
juntando duas coisas belas


----------



## Johnny (22 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

N sexta vou até à Suiça (Cantão de Vaud)... vou ver se faço umas _pics_..


----------



## GARFEL (22 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

se alguem fôr a espanha
a ver se me trazia o nº de telemovel daquela miuda da foto
agradecia
obrigado


----------



## Snark (25 Dez 2010 às 02:08)

GARFEL disse:


> se alguem fôr a espanha
> a ver se me trazia o nº de telemovel daquela miuda da foto
> agradecia
> obrigado




jejejeje no amigo, vosotros teneis mujeres más bonitas 


Noviembre-Diciembre hasta hoy:

Madrid: 2 días de nieve (1 Noviembre, 1 Diciembre)
Villalba (mi ciudad): 6 días de nieve (1 Noviembre, 5 Diciembre)


----------

